# Plies



## Crumbles (Jun 5, 2008)

I hate you and your constant use of the word cracker and I hate K-ron for constantly making me listen to that shit.

It offends me ='.(

nah... K-ron youre still cool.


----------



## Biggravy22 (Jun 5, 2008)

who hotter than me!


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah this dude needs to trip into traffic...........everything that is wrong with hip hop


----------



## Yeah (Jun 8, 2008)

I would rather see soulja boi and all the wannabe soulja bois of the world trip into traffic any day before plies did. I wouldn't go so far as to say he is everything that's wrong with hip hop. He has a bit of lyrical diversity. Can you blame someone for making millions and going mainstream instead of making $100k's and staying underground gangsta?


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 8, 2008)

i just hear cracker in everyone on of his songs and im like blah.. this nigga is trippin'.. racist bastard. 

lol but skillwise.. hes an alright rapper. id like to see some better beats and abit of improvement in his lyrics.. and not just the cracker part HAHA


----------



## Yeah (Jun 8, 2008)

YouTube - Plies - "Runnin My Momma Crazy"

decent beat, decent song.


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 8, 2008)

nah.. i didnt like it the first time. i think its cause my friend thought it was his theme song or something and the only part he would sing is "runnin my momma crazy.."

-.-


----------



## Yeah (Jun 8, 2008)

lol. I feel ya. I guess I like the song because I kind relate in a way. Maybe I just like the video, or I'm just playing the devil's advocate. A lot worse things have happened to hip hop besides plies in my opinion. ie t pain, soulja boy, etc...


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 8, 2008)

for some reason when im baked T-Pain sounds awesome but when im sober.. the cold brush of reality hits me.


----------



## Yeah (Jun 8, 2008)

You heard "I'm so high" with Styles P.? I gained and lost a lot of respect for both of them on that track. Cool shit nonetheless.


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 8, 2008)

Styles P to me is one of those great rappers thats just not for me. I think its the way his delivery meshes with his beats. I just don't get into it except for a handful of songs.. you know what i mean?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah said:


> I would rather see soulja boi and all the wannabe soulja bois of the world trip into traffic any day before plies did. I wouldn't go so far as to say he is everything that's wrong with hip hop. He has a bit of lyrical diversity. Can you blame someone for making millions and going mainstream instead of making $100k's and staying underground gangsta?



cosign!!!!!!!


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 8, 2008)

some of his songs are okay but god damn every single song plies has ever made is basically "the first time we had sex..." his shit gets old realll quick..i'd rather lay pipe to some pretty ricky, or some fuckin psycho heavy metal. LOL


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

LMFAO!!! pretty ricky?

wowoww


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 8, 2008)

the girls get naked to pretty ricky musci =.o


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

if you need music...let alone a teen pop group named PRETTY RICKY in order to get a girl naked...

you have absolutely no game, no swag and you need to go back in the lab & regroup!


----------



## Yeah (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd rather go to a strip club to be honest. But they might be playing pretty ricky there.


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 8, 2008)

i agree with the rapper Apathy and boycott the word swag.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 8, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> I hate you and your constant use of the word cracker and I hate K-ron for constantly making me listen to that shit.
> 
> It offends me ='.(
> 
> nah... K-ron youre still cool.


 
i second this.. why must he be so racsist??? damn... didnt we give him an acre and a mule? jk jk but SOME of his tracks are hot!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 8, 2008)

i like "I am the club" that shits tight.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> i second this.. *why must he be so racsist??? damn... didnt we give him an acre and a mule? jk jk *but SOME of his tracks are hot!


pot calling kettle black???


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 8, 2008)

I Am NOT RASCIST BUDDY! haha i have black relatives so no im sorry you are just stereotyping me using that line... i heard that from one of the best comics to ever breathe so i dont know what to tell yah


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

why so defensive? guilty conscience? all i asked was a question


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 8, 2008)

who gives a fuck. everybody is racist. -.-

i


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 8, 2008)

notice how i said i'd rather use pretty ricky..and than also said i'd use heavy metal..it's called being facetious  donell jones works wonders, or something og like keith sweat..white bitches love no body, or my body by lsg..otherwise i'm cool w/ some do or die


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 8, 2008)

hell yeah im down with the r and b all day.. and no i have NO guilty conscience.. i dont have a conscience to feel a thing  ahah but its not that everyone is rascist, its that they are prejudicst!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 8, 2008)

>_> im racist..

against eskimos..


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 8, 2008)

plies ain't tight, yall muthafuckas trippin. i ain't gonna run out and buy his album, but, bootleg, hell yeah. that muthafucka is revolutionary. "went from three oz., nigga, to a maserati," huh, are you crazy. every nigga that started out with a quarter oz then came up to quarter keys and better can relate to that and to be honest there aren't many niggas from the street that don't fuck with plies. let me tell you why, plies gives it to you raw and uncut, pure dope(heroine). if you have ties to the rap game you understand how plies markets his self, i think pac said it best, "you either rap for the niggas or you rap for the bitches,". plies, singles are female oriented and have a mainstream appeal to them for a reason. now if you listen to the mixtapes, you will learn the definition of real. come on now, a little over a 1/8 a key to buy a maserati, for a nigga out the hood that's a major come up. fuck that for any body thats a major come up. let me put it into perspective right quick:

3oz=$2400-$3600(wholesale) to maserati=$150,000+ 

you don't have to rock with the nigga but, please respect his gangsta


p.s. STOP SNITCHING


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 8, 2008)

lol this thread started off as a joke i hope you all know this.

but my real opinion on plies..

not for me. ive tasted the rhymes and unbelievable beats of Jedi Mind Tricks and after you hear all their albums.. music on the radio just doesnt do it for me. ive been forced to listen to plies mixtape and like i said.. its just not for me. real nigga or not.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 8, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> plies ain't tight, yall muthafuckas trippin. i ain't gonna run out and buy his album, but, bootleg, hell yeah. that muthafucka is revolutionary. "went from three oz., nigga, to a maserati," huh, are you crazy. every nigga that started out with a quarter oz then came up to quarter keys and better can relate to that and to be honest there aren't many niggas from the street that don't fuck with plies. let me tell you why, plies gives it to you raw and uncut, pure dope(heroine). if you have ties to the rap game you understand how plies markets his self, i think pac said it best, "you either rap for the niggas or you rap for the bitches,". plies, singles are female oriented and have a mainstream appeal to them for a reason. now if you listen to the mixtapes, you will learn the definition of real. come on now, a little over a 1/8 a key to buy a maserati, for a nigga out the hood that's a major come up. fuck that for any body thats a major come up. let me put it into perspective right quick:
> 
> 3oz=$2400-$3600(wholesale) to maserati=$150,000+
> 
> ...


ur smokin..the best maserati is the quatroportte gt 390hp and that shit is like 110 racks..150+ what are you smokin? most maseratis are actually rather affordable, 50k+


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 8, 2008)

what the fuck are you smokin. plies is a rapper what the fuck he look like buying a 50g masi. i just went to the motortrend/international car show in February and they didn't have a masi under 150g's. nah, i take that back they had the four door for like 80 or 90. add tax, to any masi i guarantee that's six figures. as a matter a fact i'm a check the prices right now.


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 8, 2008)

wow........


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 8, 2008)

nope, no 50g masi. quattroportte $119,000. when i talked to the dealer at the car show they said they four dour was the cheapest and it is at 120 stacks. stop smoking them drugs hyphyjoose, stick to herb.


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 8, 2008)

i dont regret making this thread. i want you all to know that ..


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 8, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> nope, no 50g masi. quattroportte $119,000. when i talked to the dealer at the car show they said they four dour was the cheapest and it is at 120 stacks. stop smoking them drugs hyphyjoose, stick to herb.


... dealer isn't the only place to get a car bro 

MSRP on the quattroporte is 119 racks..but in reality u can talk a dealer down to 113, 110 if you're fuckin james bond with your speech..but that's stealership prices homey..allota other outfits to get your whips..

take care


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2008)

$119,000 is the base price. i don't know what you know about buying new cars fresh off the lot but, i have bought two brand new fresh off the lot and i can tell that you ain't talking shit down below the base price. and what the fuck do plies got to talk a masi down for he's getting 30 a show. man, your blowing my high. let's reflect, i said, $150,000+.... in actuality $119,000(base) + features =$150,000+. so, i was right in the first place. i know sometimes people don't make rational decisions but, next time get your facts right before making asinine statements. i don't have masi money but, i've bought two brand new Cadillacs and a few used cars in my life so i know what i'm talking about. regardless of that my point was the man, plies, made a hell of a come up,$2400 to buying a $150,000 car + rims and tires, + interior, + sound system, + insurance.


----------



## Yeah (Jun 9, 2008)

Insurance is for bitches. I show up at the dealership with a backpack full of cash and drive it fresh up off the lot. Ridin' dirty. Is there any other way to ride?


lol


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> $119,000 is the base price. i don't know what you know about buying new cars fresh off the lot but, i have bought two brand new fresh off the lot and i can tell that you ain't talking shit down below the base price. and what the fuck do plies got to talk a masi down for he's getting 30 a show. man, your blowing my high. let's reflect, i said, $150,000+.... in actuality $119,000(base) + features =$150,000+. so, i was right in the first place. i know sometimes people don't make rational decisions but, next time get your facts right before making asinine statements. i don't have masi money but, i've bought two brand new Cadillacs and a few used cars in my life so i know what i'm talking about. regardless of that my point was the man, plies, made a hell of a come up,$2400 to buying a $150,000 car + rims and tires, + interior, + sound system, + insurance.


i feel sorry for u bro if u can't talk a dealer down.. and of course he doesn't give a fuck cuz he's pullin in money like that 150 isn't anythin for him..and if ur hella dumb u'd pay 30 racks for special features that i can hit up my russian cats and pay 4-5 for at the most, shit most likely a LOT less.. and if i really wanted to low ball that shit i'd just buy a maserati salvaged and build that shit for 70 stacks, n shit would be cleaner than any stealership product guaranteed


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

i wonder what people would be talking about if i started a thread called R. Kelly..

probably pissing on midgets or something


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Insurance is for bitches. I show up at the dealership with a backpack full of cash and drive it fresh up off the lot. Ridin' dirty. Is there any other way to ride?
> 
> 
> lol



yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, sounds real good. but you must not be coppin whips on the regular. in most states you can't buy a car without insurance. but a, it's a new day and i'm about to get a fresh lb of sour diesel in a hour so, i'm a leave ya'll lil boyz alone. get your weight up.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> i feel sorry for u bro if u can't talk a dealer down.. and of course he doesn't give a fuck cuz he's pullin in money like that 150 isn't anythin for him..and if ur hella dumb u'd pay 30 racks for special features that i can hit up my russian cats and pay 4-5 for at the most, shit most likely a LOT less.. and if i really wanted to low ball that shit i'd just buy a maserati salvaged and build that shit for 70 stacks, n shit would be cleaner than any stealership product guaranteed



hyphyjoose, i feel you on how you just don't want to be wrong. but now your just talkin out your ass. now you connected to the russian mafia. the internet is just like the penitentiary you can be whoever you wanna be. yall niggas are hilarious. i take that back yall wiggers are hilarious. my advice to you is be yourself. it's okay. what do your parents say about the way you conduct yourself? rhetorical question, just be yourself it's alright.


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

lol while i agree with a bit of what dirtyshawa says i disagree about the wiggers and niggers difference.. they're the same.. trust me theyre the same. lol.. ive had a lot of experience in a lot of social circles just like everyone who smokes weed and.. they're the same i swear. 

Especially on the snitching. everyone white and black around here is so hypocritical because theyll be the first to yell stop snitching and actually ostracize a person then be the first to hug a cops nuts. ugh its all disgusting to me. most case around here would just not work by themselves because our 5-0 cant find a shaved pussy in a whore house.. its kinda pathetic when you look at the big picture. white or black -.-


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2008)

crumbles, i got people out in west memphis(crips). i can't argue the fact that snitching is definitely in style, but, i can only speak from experience. one of my best friends snitched on me in 02'. then i got tore off in 05', i didn't snitch and ended up beating the case do to illegal search and seizure. i take nothing from white people that really are gangster, as the saying goes real recognize real. wigger= wanna be, nigga=trill. there is no comparison.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 9, 2008)

First Rap Check, Bought Choppas For Urrybody!!!!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

theres no such thing as real anymore man..


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

that shit went out of style with the Oldschool Mob


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 9, 2008)

Whas Under My Shirt? Teh Glockfortyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> hyphyjoose, i feel you on how you just don't want to be wrong. but now your just talkin out your ass. now you connected to the russian mafia. the internet is just like the penitentiary you can be whoever you wanna be. yall niggas are hilarious. i take that back yall wiggers are hilarious. my advice to you is be yourself. it's okay. what do your parents say about the way you conduct yourself? rhetorical question, just be yourself it's alright.


wtf are you talking about? who said anything about the russian mafia? if u knew shit u would know the russians don't give a shit about being "mafia"..and if u know anything about anything u'd know they got the auto game on lock..i'm not trying to be hard and i'm not saying that to earn your respect..u must not know nor cal very well bro...come to sacramento, west sac..bryte, karpetza... hang out with the "coole russen" steer clear from the ukyus.. why are you talkin' hella shit though..that's not cool...you say you know crips from memphis, tenaki or whatever..that's cool..i'm not hating.. and who givess a flyin fuck about skin color? i know white kids from greenhaven and fulton more down than black cats in oak park or north highlands...n mexicans who are grimey as fuck in del paso heights..you act like skin color means shit..environment aint shit..it's the choices you make and how you want to proceed in life..i don't act hard, i act myself..stop the flamethrowing tho, that shit ain't cool... a simple disagreement about the price of a maserati and u get all up in arms about it


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

lol i got to shoot a glock 40 and i have to say it was a pretty great pistol to just pick up and shoot. Then i shot the bow and arrow which for some reason im an awesome shot.. but the string on the bow hit the inside of my arm when i was holding it wrong and made my fuckin arm bust open.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 9, 2008)

so are you saying there is no such thing as russian mafias? lol....SURE!!!

and russians have the car game on lock? wow thas new news! /sarcasm


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

this thread is stupid now.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> so are you saying there is no such thing as russian mafias? lol....SURE!!!
> 
> and russians have the car game on lock? wow thas new news! /sarcasm


okay bro, ur right..name the russian families in sacramento..mafia is old school, as i was implying..i wasn't saying shit that i was connected to russian mafia.. and i was saying specifically in sacramento they got the cars on lock..just like i know asian dudes in san diego who have it on lock..it's all territorial.. but whatever, keep talking shit if it makes you feel cool bro


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> this thread is stupid now.


agreed

also, what kind of bow and arrow do you have


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 9, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> okay bro, ur right..name the russian families in sacramento..mafia is old school, as i was implying..i wasn't saying shit that i was connected to russian mafia.. and i was saying specifically in sacramento they got the cars on lock..just like i know asian dudes in san diego who have it on lock..it's all territorial.. but whatever, keep talking shit if it makes you feel cool bro



LMAO who's talking shit

i asked a question....

perhaps you have me confused with the other dude; *dirtyshawa*


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

it was my uncles bow i didnt ask about it in detail it just had a 70lb draw and was killin my fuckin arms after a while lol.. and dont follow up that with shooting shotguns you shall be bruised and sore.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> it was my uncles bow i didnt ask about it in detail it just had a 70lb draw and was killin my fuckin arms after a while lol.. and dont follow up that with shooting shotguns you shall be bruised and sore.


dude i shot a 9 guage (i think it was) when i was like 10 years old, it was my bro-in-laws..i held it wrong and it flew up and hit me in the face, look like i got kicked by a horse for like a week..it was hella funny, i thought i was gonna end up lookin like the dude from the goonies with the fucked up teeth and down syndrome..it healed though.. and 70lb draw that's a shit load of pressure..crossbows are hella fun tho, but compound bows are the shit for hunting..they make me feel like rambo..sick compound bow and a bowie knife..i'm fuckin serene bro


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

it was hard to pull back but thats when i was playin football and workin out so i was able to do it..

but would i be now?

lol probably not


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> it was hard to pull back but thats when i was playin football and workin out so i was able to do it..
> 
> but would i be now?
> 
> lol probably not


nah u probably could. just go to the weight room and see if u can do a one armed 70 arm row.. i think that's the excercise..when parallel your body to a flat bench, put one arm on the bench and one knee on the bench, while you're other foot is on the ground..than extend your arm all the way down, keep your elbow as close to your side as possible, and pull the 70lb dumbell up to your pectoral and hold..if u can do that ur serene


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> lol i got to shoot a glock 40 and i have to say it was a pretty great pistol to just pick up and shoot. Then i shot the bow and arrow which for some reason im an awesome shot.. but the string on the bow hit the inside of my arm when i was holding it wrong and made my fuckin arm bust open.



i got that right here. i got the 26 though it's the long barrel version on the glock40 almost as big as the D E's. hyphyjoose, i don't know what the fuck you talking about. i'm a leave it alone because, i was right from the start you should of just kept your mouth shut from the beginning. whoever, started this thread my fault for even addressing such fuck boys. the shit is crazy because, my point got lost in the bullshit, which was, it's cool if you don't rock with plies all i'm saying is dude made a nice come up, he's rhymes are gritty, and he has his own style, you got to respect his gangster. shit, i don't fuck with nelly but, i respect his grind.


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

Nelly? lol i suppported KRS-1's boycott on nelly.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2008)

i did to, but, he got more money than almost every rapper. getting money goes a long way in my book. but, i hate his flow.


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

he had 3 good songs that i can remember..

does he even release albums now?


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2008)

he started promoting it last year but, they've pushed it back. shitd you go diamond you don't have to make another album, with royalties, show doe, and public appearances off the strength of the sales your gonna be good for life. don't he own part of the miami heat, nah thats the bobcats. shit, his life is gravy. i wouldn't make another album either.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 9, 2008)

You kids dont know shit......Its all about bell biv devoe


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

bah fuck nelly.. ill take those three songs and keep it at that lol


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> You kids dont know shit......Its all about bell biv devoe


ADRESS THIS ON THE GREATEST RAPPER THREAD!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

because it needs to be said...


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 9, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> ADRESS THIS ON THE GREATEST RAPPER THREAD!



what part dont you understand?


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2008)

a zeke i'm coming to spokane in october for my brothers wedding. he you st to play for gonzaga and he doesn't smoke. so, i need some fire, i know you know where it at. put me on


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> what part dont you understand?


the part about whatever the fuck your talking about because I honestly dont know..


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 9, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> the part about whatever the fuck your talking about because I honestly dont know..


exactly my point.....bell biv devoe was a lyrical genius you young buck


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 9, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> a zeke i'm coming to spokane in october for my brothers wedding. he you st to play for gonzaga and he doesn't smoke. so, i need some fire, i know you know where it at. put me on


I got the fire.....ALWAYS


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I got the fire.....ALWAYS



i'm for real, in october i'm a be out there, i'm a pm you when i touch down. i got the scrilla for whatever just make sure it's official(no seeds).


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 9, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> exactly my point.....bell biv devoe was a lyrical genius you young buck



lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 9, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> i'm for real, in october i'm a be out there, i'm a pm you when i touch down. i got the scrilla for whatever just make sure it's official(no seeds).


Im for real too.....hit me up when you do


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Im for real too.....hit me up when you do



fa sho, that's what's up, early october.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 9, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> lol


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

aight dirty..ur right..i'm a posin wigger who doesn't know what he's talkin' bout..i'm hella fake and only want to impress real ex-bangers like urself over the internet cuz i got nothin else better to do..nothing was lost in bullshit..i caught u out on u saying maseratis start @ 150 racks and than it just spiraled down from there..but it'z alright cuz ur the ubiquitous omniscient almighty golden baby jesus when it comes to cars.

and as for nelly, i agree with crumbles and krs-one..now there's a rapper who doesn't get a fifth of the recognition he deserves..immortal tech said it best about most main stream rappers

"just cuz you go platinum, it's got nothin to do wit luck
it just means that a million people are stupid as fuck"

and that's real talk..i respect the money but their means of getting it just totally means they go candy ass with their lyrics and production..look at eminem..infinite was fuckin insane lyrically, as well as the slim shady EP and his work w/ royce da 5'9''/scam artist..he got his chance at a big shot and his shit changed dramatically, although marshall mathers lp was aight and the eminem show as a pretty dope album..but god damn his music lately has made me lose most of my respect for him..nelly too..i liked his first cd..songs like st. louie, ride wit me, ei..cool chill early millenium hip hop..than it just went down the drain like everything else


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 9, 2008)

calm down buddy....!


----------



## loveformetal1 (Jun 9, 2008)

I have no tolerance for people who want to use cracker as a racial term and think they can get away with it. I can rant about this for paragraphs but I'll keep it to myself.

Its fine if a black friend or acquaintance uses it casually in a non hateful way though. Then its funny.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 9, 2008)

same as the word "nigga" i mean if you take the power away from the word, its just A DAMN WORD people!!!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> aight dirty..ur right..i'm a posin wigger who doesn't know what he's talkin' bout..i'm hella fake and only want to impress real ex-bangers like urself over the internet cuz i got nothin else better to do..nothing was lost in bullshit..i caught u out on u saying maseratis start @ 150 racks and than it just spiraled down from there..but it'z alright cuz ur the ubiquitous omniscient almighty golden baby jesus when it comes to cars.
> 
> and as for nelly, i agree with crumbles and krs-one..now there's a rapper who doesn't get a fifth of the recognition he deserves..immortal tech said it best about most main stream rappers
> 
> ...



i don't know what the fuck your talking about, i just can't relate to the shit your saying. for some reason you keep missing my point and you've convinced me that you have mental issues. i could care less about you trying to impress me, i don't give a fuck about you. ex-banger, nah, just a real affiliated hustla. look, as far as the masi is concerned, my numbers are accurate. my brother plays pro basketball, i got friends in the nba and nfl, so i know what i'm talking about on the price. you make up some shit about most masi being 50g's, who you fooling? you just a dumb muthafucka who sounds like asshole man everytime you post. you need to learn humility bra. everybody is wrong at times it's a part of life. you should of just thought before you made your post. if you checked the price on a masi you'd say i was right. if you check the price on the cheapest masi, the base is 120 stacks without features. do you know what features are? obviously not. have you purchased or been with somebody who's purchased a luxury car, obviously not. so why the fuck would you speak up on something that you have no knowledge about. you make yourself look like asshole man. all the while my point gets lost. plies made a hell of a come up, a little over a 1/16 a key to buying a $150,000+ car.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 9, 2008)

plies dont move nothing but furnature when he moves!!!! he fake as hell!


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> i don't know what the fuck your talking about, i just can't relate to the shit your saying. for some reason you keep missing my point and you've convinced me that you have mental issues. i could care less about you trying to impress me, i don't give a fuck about you. ex-banger, nah, just a real affiliated hustla. look, as far as the masi is concerned, my numbers are accurate. my brother plays pro basketball, i got friends in the nba and nfl, so i know what i'm talking about on the price. you make up some shit about most masi being 50g's, who you fooling? you just a dumb muthafucka who sounds like asshole man everytime you post. you need to learn humility bra. everybody is wrong at times it's a part of life. you should of just thought before you made your post. if you checked the price on a masi you'd say i was right. if you check the price on the cheapest masi, the base is 120 stacks without features. do you know what features are? obviously not. have you purchased or been with somebody who's purchased a luxury car, obviously not. so why the fuck would you speak up on something that you have no knowledge about. you make yourself look like asshole man. all the while my point gets lost. plies made a hell of a come up, a little over a 1/16 a key to buying a $150,000+ car.


okay mr bonafide hustla,

here's a simple fucking maserati for you. of course i was off on the price by 15, but u can get this shit down to 60.

Cars For Sale: Car Details - AutoTrader.com

used. like i said, there's more ways to get one than at a fuckin stealership.

as for russian cats,

ever heard of a salvage yard?

jesus christ, u're a stubborn fuck

http://copart.com/cgi-bin/buyer/lotdetail.dtw/disp?lot=10511038
http://copart.com/cgi-bin/buyer/lotdetail.dtw/disp?lot=11157768

2 simple examples for u

and yes, i know a thing about luxury cars or two..specifically cuz i'm a bmw freak and will be getting a 7 series or m5 pretty soon..although the e46 m3 is more my style..mmm 04 m3 w/ acs carbon fiber lip, vorsteiner hood, and csl bootlid


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> i don't know what the fuck your talking about, i just can't relate to the shit your saying. for some reason you keep missing my point and you've convinced me that you have mental issues. i could care less about you trying to impress me, i don't give a fuck about you. ex-banger, nah, just a real affiliated hustla. look, as far as the masi is concerned, my numbers are accurate. my brother plays pro basketball, i got friends in the nba and nfl, so i know what i'm talking about on the price. you make up some shit about most masi being 50g's, who you fooling? you just a dumb muthafucka who sounds like asshole man everytime you post. you need to learn humility bra. everybody is wrong at times it's a part of life. you should of just thought before you made your post. if you checked the price on a masi you'd say i was right. if you check the price on the cheapest masi, the base is 120 stacks without features. do you know what features are? obviously not. have you purchased or been with somebody who's purchased a luxury car, obviously not. so why the fuck would you speak up on something that you have no knowledge about. you make yourself look like asshole man. all the while my point gets lost. plies made a hell of a come up, a little over a 1/16 a key to buying a $150,000+ car.


okay mr bonafide hustla,

here's a simple fucking maserati for you. of course i was off on the price by 15, but u can get this shit down to 60.

www autotrader com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=u&car_id=238458338&dealer_id=100016418&car_year=2005&model=&num_records=25&systime=&make2=&start_year=1992&keywordsfyc=&keywordsfyc=&keywordsrep=&keywordsrep=&engine=&certified=&body_code=0&fuel=&awsp=false&search_type=both&distance=25&marketZipError=false&search_lang=en&make=MAS&keywords_display=&color=&page_location=findacar%3A%3Aispsearchform&min_price=&drive=&default_sort=priceDESC&max_mileage=&style_flag=1&sort_type=priceDESC&address=95822&advanced=&end_year=2009&doors=&transmission=&max_price=&cardist=8&rdpage=thumb

used. like i said, there's more ways to get one than at a fuckin stealership.

as for russian cats,

ever heard of a salvage yard?

jesus christ, u're a stubborn fuck

copart com/cgi-bin/buyer/lotdetail.dtw/disp?lot=10511038
copart com/cgi-bin/buyer/lotdetail.dtw/disp?lot=11157768

2 simple examples for u

and yes, i know a thing about luxury cars or two..specifically cuz i'm a bmw freak and will be getting a 7 series or m5 pretty soon..although the e46 m3 is more my style..mmm alpine white 04 m3 w/ acs carbon fiber lip, vorsteiner hood, and csl bootlid slammed on h&rs w/ 20'' gold dpe's...fuckin serene


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2008)

hyphyjoose said:


> okay mr bonafide hustla,
> 
> here's a simple fucking maserati for you. of course i was off on the price by 15, but u can get this shit down to 60.
> 
> ...



i don't know who goes to a junk yard to buy a masi and chop shops played out in the 90's, nobody wanna ride around in a hot boy whip. but more power to you. you know what i hope you get your 7, i bought a 00' 735i in 05', let me give you some heads up, $1,000 tune ups. oh, my fault you got the russians to handle it for you.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 10, 2008)

guys, guys, guys!!! stop it. agree to disagree! we all love one another at RIU!


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 10, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> i don't know who goes to a junk yard to buy a masi and chop shops played out in the 90's, nobody wanna ride around in a hot boy whip. but more power to you. you know what i hope you get your 7, i bought a 00' 735i in 05', let me give you some heads up, $1,000 tune ups. oh, my fault you got the russians to handle it for you.


1000$ isn't shit tho(american shops are a horrible rip off neway)..i kno how expensive bmw are too maintain, but u gotta pay for your vanity sometimes bro..i got a 330ci w/ 100k miles on it, i know how it goes believe me..and salvage yard =/= chop shop.. it equals brains..never had a prob w/ salvage cars, never will..a stealership is a stupid way to pay for your car..only benefit you get is ~0 miles & a warranty, and whatever other bs 5$ dealership benefits they give u..only thing that appeals to me is dodge's offer of 3$/gallon for premium gas for 3 years..only time i'd hop onto a dealership for a whip..i hate dodges unfortunately tho..but i'll be damned if the viper isnt a sexy bitch


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 10, 2008)

Porsche 911 Gt4 Is The Best Car Ever Made. Period!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 10, 2008)

Bell biv devoe fo life son


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 10, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> Porsche 911 Gt4 Is The Best Car Ever Made. Period!


yes yes YESSSS..or a 996..omfg what you can do to those cars modification wise both internally and cosmetically..omfg/drool


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

im glad someone realises real horsepower!!! hahahaha but yeah man you CANT beat a porsche.. literally or not!!


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 11, 2008)

Bell biv devoe is the illest


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

tupac is the greatest! sorry mate!!!


----------



## blinkykush (Jun 11, 2008)

C 3 Nuff said that carter 3 off the chain.....smoke zip after zip of kush bumpin that wayne,lol.I'm glad he blew up man, I remember listening to wayne when i was in middle school. young ass squeky voice would get a bar in from time to time with juvy and bg, mannie, etc...anyway i feel that wayne man even at 26.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

true but lil wayne is NO WHERE NEAR th ebest rapper of all time... and yeah did you know Hot Boyz are officially back together other than turk being locked up.. hell still be on the cover and have some behind bars "bars" lol.. but wayne deserves his success he stuck it out with CMB and finally accomplished his solo [email protected]


----------



## blinkykush (Jun 11, 2008)

I just got the new cl 63 amg 2 months ago, its amazing. Mercedes found a way to put a fully aspired 514 horsepower engine in a car with there famous luxary perks. I love my wip. was pricy though but i say fuck it if i have it I'm worth 146 stacks


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah i doubt you have that whippo... cl 63 amg is a beast.. my buddy has the clk 430 AMG.. balls hard!!! lets see some proof of your cl 63 AMG~!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 11, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahah.........................................................................
wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
this is the funniest thread on this website by far


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

you like how the topics change daily?!?! be jaelous oh so jaelous!!!!!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 11, 2008)

me and my girl are high ass a bitch just tripping off this thread. this shit is hilarious absolutely hilarious.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

no doubt.. glad i can do it for yah  hahahha where ya from? and hello to the mrs dirty shawa!!!!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 11, 2008)

richmond,va


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

not too far,,, im in upstate new york! but yeah man you gotta love RIU!!! its the best place for stoners to congiele in thought and trade of interest  which is obviosuly growing purdy ladies! now go check my outdoor session part 4 and leave me some lovin my man!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 11, 2008)

most of my fathers side of the family is from the the city so i'm up there a lot. i you st to stay in harlem buying the purp in 03'


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

i feel you.l i was on 145th near lennox for some time! but had to come upstate due to legal problems...


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 11, 2008)

howie1221 said:


> i feel you.l i was on 145th near lennox for some time! but had to come upstate due to legal problems...


bra i feel you on that, i just came home last september. a, what you think about sour d? i hear a lot of people on hear from cali saying that sour diesel ain't all that. i just went through a lb of kush i don't know what kind but, it was like that. i got sour d now after 8 months without it and i feel like kush ain't fucking with it. what you think.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 11, 2008)

REAL NYC DIESAL IS SOME OF IF NOT THE BEST BUDS OUT RIGHT NOW.. hands down.. i mean to me, personally, aint nothin fucking wit it.. might not neverrrr be fucked with!!!! lol


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 11, 2008)

my thoughts exactly. shitted, i'm a be in the city sometime before the 4th for our family reunion on the 4th. we might have to link up a blow something when i touch down.


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 12, 2008)

i feel you!!!! just get at me my dude! we'll blow suttin HEAVYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 13, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> I just got the new cl 63 amg 2 months ago, its amazing. Mercedes found a way to put a fully aspired 514 horsepower engine in a car with there famous luxary perks. I love my wip. was pricy though but i say fuck it if i have it I'm worth 146 stacks


cl63 is pretty sexy but man..mercedez is awful w/ their engineering imo..so much horsepower lost to the transmission..the weight kills it..and NONE OF THEM ARE STICK! yuckkkkkkkkky  otherwise i'd hop all over benzes


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 13, 2008)

so you're saying that mercedez doesnt come in manual transmission?


that's funny. i was driving around in one the other day


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> so you're saying that mercedez doesnt come in manual transmission?
> 
> 
> that's funny. i was driving around in one the other day


nope none of the new ones do, except for the c230 kompressor i believe


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 13, 2008)

lol.....okay....


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> lol.....okay....


well i mean correct me if i'm wrong bro..rebuke is always good for growth


----------

